# Paph parishii



## emydura (Jan 19, 2020)

After years of trying and failing, I have finally managed to flower a parishii. First flowering seedling from Iweyshan in Taiwan. It did have 6 buds but the last bud aborted, no doubt from the extreme heat at the time the buds were developing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2020)

Well done! One of my favourite species! My final probationary paper will be on this species in 1 year or so.

I have about 12 mature (some multigrowth) plants of this species that hopefully will put on a nice display in June/July this year.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2020)

good job, David.
I think every one I've tried is dead (and the one that survived was a hybrid!)


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2020)

I'ts beautiful for sure. This is a lovely species.


----------



## tomBEE (Jan 19, 2020)

your beautiful flowers remind my old dream of getting this species when I started this hobby.....


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 19, 2020)

Such a wonderful display. What did you discover about growing and blooming this species over your years of trying?
I purchased a parshii seedling almost 5 years ago. It is growing well, but slowly.


----------



## Don I (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice job. I had a P. Houghtoniae that took me a least 20 years to flower and when it did it only had 3 flowers.
Don


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 20, 2020)

Wonderful!! Great job growing it. Did you change any conditions to get it to flower this year?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2020)

Just superb.


----------



## emydura (Jan 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Such a wonderful display. What did you discover about growing and blooming this species over your years of trying?
> I purchased a parshii seedling almost 5 years ago. It is growing well, but slowly.





Dandrobium said:


> Wonderful!! Great job growing it. Did you change any conditions to get it to flower this year?



Not really. My problem has been keeping this species alive. I haven't been growing this plant for 20 years. I have killed a quite a few. This is the first one I have been able to grow onto flowering. I got it in 2015 as a NFS plant. It had been brought in through quarantine so had to be fumigated. Plants that are fumigated always take a long time to recover. So it has grown slowly. I have grown this plant in a basket for the last few years. Since it flowered the plant has gone alittle bit backwards. The new growth rotted and the leaves weren't looking great. I have repotted it and seems to be looking OK now. I have one other mature plant from the same cross that is looking well that is yet to flower.



DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done! One of my favourite species! My final probationary paper will be on this species in 1 year or so.
> 
> I have about 12 mature (some multigrowth) plants of this species that hopefully will put on a nice display in June/July this year.



Look forward to seeing all photos of those in flower.


----------



## emydura (Jan 20, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> good job, David.
> I think every one I've tried is dead (and the one that survived was a hybrid!)



A similar experience for many. I have killed my share. You don't see it around much. But then old growers talk of seeing large specimen plants of this species in the past. I have never seen one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2020)

Here are two pics of the first parishii I ever bloomed (in 2010!). I fell in love at first sight. It is a division from Orchid Inn called parishii 'Jeannie' AM/AOS (probably the best of the species that I have ever seen IMHO).


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks great!



DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done! One of my favourite species! ...



One of mine too!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 21, 2020)

emydura said:


> Not really. My problem has been keeping this species alive. I haven't been growing this plant for 20 years. I have killed a quite a few. This is the first one I have been able to grow onto flowering. I got it in 2015 as a NFS plant. It had been brought in through quarantine so had to be fumigated. Plants that are fumigated always take a long time to recover. So it has grown slowly. I have grown this plant in a basket for the last few years. Since it flowered the plant has gone alittle bit backwards. The new growth rotted and the leaves weren't looking great. I have repotted it and seems to be looking OK now. I have one other mature plant from the same cross that is looking well that is yet to flower.



This seems to be a more challenging species. Your patience definitely paid off! I haven't tried a basket for this one but its a good idea. I killed one and bought another one in bud last summer thats still doing well. Similar breeding from Sam, although I can't recall the parents. The new growth is strong, but I need to check on the roots soon. 







DrLeslieEe said:


> Here are two pics of the first parishii I ever bloomed (in 2010!). I fell in love at first sight. It is a division from Orchid Inn called parishii 'Jeannie' AM/AOS (probably the best of the species that I have ever seen IMHO).



Incredible blooms on Jeanie! It is a sight to behold, for sure. Have you ever tried breeding with it? I've found mine to be very self-fertile. I set 5 x self pods out of the 6 blooms I had this summer. Seed pods are just dehiscing now. I've heard they're not easy to germinate, but I'm going to try on a couple types of media


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2020)

I like 'Jeannie'; great colour


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2020)

Excellent parishiis everyone, especially yours, David since you started the thread! I hope it pulls through for you. I found the basket culture to be the best although not prefect (so far) for me. I do have one that I've been growing 20 +/- years and it has bloomed but currently a single fan


----------



## emydura (Feb 4, 2020)

Those two parishii's from Dan and Dr Leslie are absolutely outstanding. Certainly a step up from mine. I can see why Sam breeds so much with the Jeannie clone.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 4, 2020)

Dandrobium said:


> This seems to be a more challenging species. Your patience definitely paid off! I haven't tried a basket for this one but its a good idea. I killed one and bought another one in bud last summer thats still doing well. Similar breeding from Sam, although I can't recall the parents. The new growth is strong, but I need to check on the roots soon.
> 
> View attachment 17891
> View attachment 17892
> ...


You’re just going to...start some orchid seeds?


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 4, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> You’re just going to...start some orchid seeds?



I've been flasking for a while, with varying success. Attached is a recent attempt. I find dendrobium much more predictable (or at least more willing to germinate). 

I just sowed some parishii selfing seeds last week on 1/2 M&S with 50ml/L coconut water. I presoaked the seeds in coconut water as well, just to see if it may have any effect


----------



## h_mossy (Feb 4, 2020)

I love Paph. parishii, thanks for the photos.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 5, 2020)

Dandrobium said:


> I've been flasking for a while, with varying success. Attached is a recent attempt. I find dendrobium much more predictable (or at least more willing to germinate).
> 
> I just sowed some parishii selfing seeds last week on 1/2 M&S with 50ml/L coconut water. I presoaked the seeds in coconut water as well, just to see if it may have any effect


Let me know how germination goes with your experiment. I will breed my parishiis if it works!


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 5, 2020)

I'll let you know, fingers crossed!


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 5, 2020)

Stunning specimen! I just fell in love as well


----------

